# Can you drill a tank?



## lastadam (Jun 23, 2008)

Looking for someone who can drill a tank... rear top right corner of a 36"x12"x16"

I will bring the tank over.

Thanks


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

*Great reef site*

Introduce a Great site to all of you. He may drill a hole for you.
http://www.reefkeeping.ca/forum/pp-classifieds/index.php


----------



## lastadam (Jun 23, 2008)

talon said:


> Introduce a Great site to all of you. He may drill a hole for you.
> http://www.reefkeeping.ca/forum/pp-classifieds/index.php


ok, thanks! BA Lawrence was going to charge $50, while BA Steeles won't do it.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

647-999-2227

Aquarium Bulk head hole glasss cutting. We cut glass holes using the finest Sintered drill bits to ensure a cleam smooth cut. Holes cut up to 6 inches. $25 per hole drilled at our location your location there will be an addition $25 mobile feel with in the GTA area.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Aquarium-Glass-cutting-W0QQAdIdZ260499862

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Dragon King Aquarium at Midland/Steele.
$25 charge for 1 hole. 416-292-0885


----------



## theSICKNESS (Mar 3, 2011)

talon said:


> Dragon King Aquarium at Midland/Steele.
> $25 charge for 1 hole. 416-292-0885


that's a fair price. Big Als was going to charge me $50 per hole so I did it myself. 

Cheers


----------



## lastadam (Jun 23, 2008)

theSICKNESS said:


> that's a fair price. Big Als was going to charge me $50 per hole so I did it myself.
> 
> Cheers


i was thinking the same thing... but i chickened out... didn't want to "hurt" the glass


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

It's not big different between any store's work.
My first hole was drill from Dragon King.
After that I drill by myself now


----------



## lastadam (Jun 23, 2008)

Just thought i'd let everyone know that "BIOLOAD" from reefkeeping.ca did an EXCELLENT job drilling my tank... Even supplied the FREE bulkheads and connectors at the back...


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Lastadam, glad to hear that you got help from Bioload.
Yes it is, Bioload is a very nice guy. We should support this site more.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.princessauto.com/worksho...9867-5-pc-diamond-hole-saw-kit-with-pilot-bit

for yo DIY

I use to fabricate stone countertops and yes the bit does matter but as long as you're steady and know a little about tools then the cheaper bits are alright.

For instance, don't do what this guy did...


----------

